# Marking pups



## reeserueryn (Apr 13, 2015)

Does anyone have any ideas on how to mark pups so I know which doe they belong to? Magic marker was suggested on a different post but is it safe? :/


----------



## reeserueryn (Apr 13, 2015)

Anyone? Please? :/


----------



## pauly (Feb 21, 2013)

I've used liquid food colouring on adult does, can get messy, maybe dip the end of their tail in it.


----------



## reeserueryn (Apr 13, 2015)

Great idea thanKshatriyas!


----------



## Cereal Killer (Nov 23, 2014)

I shave adults a tiny bit with an electric shaver and memorize the shaving pattern.

They lick anything off their fur, even permanent marker. I don't even know how they can do that.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Mousies are persistent in whatever they decide to do.


----------



## reeserueryn (Apr 13, 2015)

Thanks Cereal Killer but I'm afraid that won't work for my pups :lol:


----------



## EdgewoodMousery (May 7, 2015)

I use non-toxic markers in darker colors (not ones like yellow as they're hard to see). I usually have to go over them quite frequently, but it works if you keep up with it.


----------

